# MicroMesh bleeding?



## andrewleeheck (May 10, 2006)

Hi everyone!  I was wondering if anyone else has had a problem with the MicroMesh pad color (in my case, varying shades of grey) bleeding onto the bare wood when wet sanding?  I am still very new to pen turning, and wouldn't be surprised if I am commiting a mortal sin by wet sanding with MicroMesh in the first place.

Thanks in advance for your input, and thanks to everyone for their knowledge and expertise on these boards.  I have learned so much in a few short months.


----------



## wayneis (May 10, 2006)

I've been using MM for several years and have never had a bleeding problem.  Wet sanding is the prefered method of sanding acrylics but is not a good way to sand wood, at least if you are talking water.  

Give us a little more information, like what are you sanding?  What are you using to wet sand?


Wayne


----------



## andrewleeheck (May 11, 2006)

This happens most often when I'm using light woods, like ash, birch, and maple.  I typically soak the MM pads in tap water for a few minutes prior to sanding.  Do you think I should avoid using water to sand wood altogether? (believe me, I'd be more than happy to!)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 11, 2006)

Make sure that you aren't sanding the bushings and pulling the metal onto/into the wood.


----------



## jssmith3 (May 11, 2006)

I never wet sand wood with MM, use it dry and you will not have that problem.
Janet


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2006)

I don't think it is the micro mesh. I think you are getting bushing dust on your blank. Try sanding from the center of the blank to the bushing and not from the bushing accross the blank.

Ryan


----------



## wayneis (May 11, 2006)

Andrew, water raises the fibers of the wood and therefore should not be used for sanding it.  If you want to wet sand wood then use boiled linseed oil or something like that.  If you are wet sanding stabilized wood blanks then thats a little different.  In that case you could use water if you wanted but frankly I never have.  The way that I sand most woods is by using regular sandpaper from 150 grit to 400 grit then I start in with Micro Mesh.  Make sure that you sand end to end with the lathe off when you are done sanding with each grit then wipe the dust off the blank good before going on to the next grit.  If you are sanding acrylics then go ahead and use water.

Wayne


----------



## gerryr (May 11, 2006)

I use Mineral Spirits for all my wet sanding.  It does everything water will do except raise the grain on wood.


----------



## huntersilver (May 11, 2006)

I agree, dry sand with MM and I sand the wood towards the busing
and dont have that problem.


----------



## Johnathan (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewleeheck_
> <br />This happens most often when I'm using light woods, like ash, birch, and maple.  I typically soak the MM pads in tap water for a few minutes prior to sanding.  Do you think I should avoid using water to sand wood altogether? (believe me, I'd be more than happy to!)



No water. I've never had that problem. Just make sure that you take care of the MM. pressing too hard or having the lathe running to fast will melt it. As I get up high in grit with the mirco mess I sand witht he lathe off. It works for me.[8D]


----------



## alamocdc (May 11, 2006)

If MM is bleeding, it's probably because it is getting too hot and melting into/onto the wood.


----------



## andrewleeheck (May 11, 2006)

You guys have been great help.  Thanks so much!

Andrew


----------

